# Samsung Galaxy S4 may ship with unbreakable display



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

All the rumors point to the Galaxy S4 smartphone arriving in April 2013. Weve also got a pretty good idea of what to expect in terms of the core components: a 5-inch 1080p display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera, and LTE out the box. But one feature that may also come as standard is an unbreakable screen.

Todays smartphone displays crack and break because they use glass, which is rather fragile. However, research and development is being carried out to try and replace the glass substrate with plastic, and in the process add that unbreakable property.

Read More


----------



## pochtd0 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup, I think it's going to be Gorilla Glass 3 which Corning presented at CES 2013. There is a demo on YouTube, search it if you want, where you can see exactly how strong this display is. The guy drops a metal ball on it and nothing happens .
Also, I don't know if you know but there is a leaked photo out there  Hope it will look like this, I like the no Home button design. Can't wait!


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

wow,i have to admit,samsung really did a very excellent job in the these years,especially in the smartphone field. I am an Apple fans before,I bought iphone 3 and iphone 4s,but now,after the release of iphone 5,I bought samsung n7100... I love Apple iphone,but samsung smartphone is also very amazing.


----------



## JohnAlpha (Jul 11, 2009)

This is great news to hear, especially considering this just happened to my girlfriend's Nexus S last week when she dropped it:

http://s76.beta.photobucket.com/user/fjf314/media/nexus_broken_zps0a670696.jpg.html


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Patto80 said:


> Can't help being a bit sceptical about 'unbreakable' screens. I remember when CD's were introduced and were marketed as being indestructible and look how that turned out


It's all relative; of course you can't build an iron-man suit out of smart phones (it will probably have a warning on somewhere just in case anyone's dumb enough to try), but a display that just doesn't shatter if it's dropped or stepped on is significantly more "unbreakable" than the current generation. If I understand it correctly, the new approach is to look for more flexible displays instead of rigid glass, so that they bend (and bend back) instead of breaking. Of course a 12 gauge would go straight through it, but bulletproof phones aren't exactly in popular demand.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

JohnAlpha said:


> This is great news to hear, especially considering this just happened to my girlfriend's Nexus S last week when she dropped it:
> 
> http://s76.beta.photobucket.com/user/fjf314/media/nexus_broken_zps0a670696.jpg.html


Link doesn't show anything for me..


----------

